
Burning Man's Tech Director Brings Full-Scale IT to Black Rock City - CrankyBear
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3145709/it-management/burning-mans-tech-director-brings-full-scale-it-to-black-rock-city.html
======
kafkaesq
So what's the point of taking all that time and going through all that fuss to
put yourself out in the middle of the desert, when, once you get there, you
find out that it's... exactly like home?

